# Parrilla Eléctrica. 110 V a 220V



## fundacion (Abr 7, 2013)

Hola Amigos, me regalaron desde Estados Unidos una parrilla eléctrica 'George Foreman' de 1800 Watts, que viene sólo para 110V. 
Quiero adaptarla para mi tensión de 220V (Chile), pero la opción de usarla con un transformador me incomoda, además que un transformador para esa potencia es muy costoso para mi.

Quiero intervenir la placa circuito, ¿me podeis ayudar a hacerlo?

SAludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2013)

Analiza, dibuja y publica el esquema de la parrilla.

Tal vez se pueda colocar un transformador (Pequeño) para el sistema de control y colocar un diodo en serie con la/s resistencias calefactoras.


----------



## fundacion (Abr 7, 2013)

ok!, algo así pensaba yo, pero qué diodo y donde

y el trafo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2013)

fundacion dijo:


> ok!, algo así pensaba yo, pero qué diodo y donde





Fogonazo dijo:


> . . .  y _*colocar un diodo en serie con la/s resistencias calefactoras*_.





> y el trafo?





Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . .*Tal vez se pueda colocar un transformador (Pequeño)* para el sistema de control . . .



Para saber que tipo de diodo y que transformador es necesario conocer (Ver) el esquema.


----------

